# 内地



## SuperXW

我印象中，以前为了区分“港澳台”和“非港澳台”，用“大陆”指代“非港澳台”，英语是Mainland China。
后来，好像是因为“大陆”在香港形成了歧视涵义，香港官方将“非港澳台”统一称为“内地”。
近几年，“内地”这个词的含义好像又变了。深圳等沿海城市会称地理上非沿海地区为“内地”，而深圳“不属于内地”。
那么Mainland China还怎么叫呢？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

该怎么叫就怎么叫呗，顾忌太多没法称呼了。

就叫大陆内地。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我猜台灣人不會把中國大陸稱為“内地”.


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 就叫大陆内地。


「大陸内地」似乎指「大陸的内地」(literally "interior of the Mainland"), 排除天津、上海等近海地區.
「中國大陸」是「中國的大陸」(literally "mainland of China"), 排除臺灣、香港等外島.


----------



## SuperXW

他的意思是大陆，或内地。
并没有“该怎么叫”，所以就是乱叫呗？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我只是觉得不能顾忌太多。固然某些人嘴里，某些词具有歧义或者贬义，但毕竟传播不广，大部分人并不会被这些词汇中的歧义或者贬义所影响。因此，不必为了照顾少数人而特意使用新词。

如果有非常方便替换的新词，那用新词也无妨。但如果没有的话，创造并推广一个新词的成本太高了，得不偿失。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Judging by the semantics, I actually think the word “内地” (literally "_inland_", i.e., "_interior_") is more likely to evoke negative connotations than “大陸” (literally "big continent", i.e., "mainland").  "_Inland_" connotes "_landlocked_".  The "inlanders" may be seen from a prejudicial attitude as ones whose minds are "_land-locked_" ("locked by the land" 土包--被土包住) with narrow worldview (井底之蛙) and who live in the "upcountry", which in some bigoted minds is no better than the hinterland or the backward region.


SuperXW said:


> 因为“大陆”在香港形成了歧视涵义，香港官方将“非港澳台”统一称为“内地”。


To me, the word 大陸 is not discriminatory in itself. If the referent is the object of discrimination, I'm afraid any word that denotes it can hardly escape negativity.  香港官方 may call the Mainland whatever they think fit, but any terms they pick will eventually be burdened with a discriminatory sense as long as the stigma (e.g.,「中共匪區」或簡稱「匪區」) surrounding 共黨統制地區 does not go away, just as any terms for homosexuality (e.g., "gay", which originally means "happy, cheerful") will eventually turn negative as long as people continue to discriminate against homosexuals (e.g., "That's so gay", in which the originally positive "gay" is used by prejudiced people to describe something bad, unpleasant, or negative). Having said that, I think the most effective anti-discriminatory terms are 曲裡拐彎、隱晦難解的 brain-twisters (e.g., acronym like LGBT) and those that incorporate a morpheme (e.g., 華 as in 中華本土, 中華大陸) suggestive of 自家人 (e.g., White Americans may sense negativity in the term "blacks" but less so in the term "African Americans" because White Americans and African Americans are under the same umbrella "Americans", which triggers a sense of belonging, i.e., 自家人).


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我只是觉得不能顾忌太多。固然某些人嘴里，某些词具有歧义或者贬义，但毕竟传播不广……


即使民众不顾忌，政府也是顾忌的。
现在香港政府网页和文件中就找不到“大陆”的说法，出入境管理处签发的证件上也用的是“内地”。近几年沿海城市说“自己不属于内地”，“政治不正确”啊~

P.S. 同意Skating说的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 香港官方将“非港澳台”统一称为“内地”。


I'm not a big fan of the term “内地”, whose antonyms include "外地".  It is a term that potentially can divide rather than unite.  It suggests a discriminatory mindset: 大陸是“内地”, 香港是"外地", different from "_us_".  The official change of the term makes me wonder: Who are "_us_" anyway?  香港官方 or communist puppets who think through the lens of 天朝 ?   内地: (1) 遠離大都市或文化中心的部分, (2) 距離邊疆或沿海較遠的地區, (3) 内陸地方, (4) 京畿以內之地, (5) 本國 (as opposed to 外國 or 屬地; Note: 屬地: 帝國主義國家在本國以外占據的殖民地，或控制的附屬國, 如從前印度是英國的屬地).  大陸是“内地” (本國), 香港是"屬地"?  Poor Hong Kong, a "屬地" under the British control and still treated so after transfer of sovereignty?  Anyway, my point is: “内地” as a term for 中國大陸 does not give me a good feeling, not to mention deviation from its typical usage (内部地方; e.g., "沿海城市说自己不属于内地”, see post #7).

Perhaps, “内地” is intended to contrast with "外島".  If so, 九龍新界是"外島"不是“内地”, and 海南島是“内地”(“非港澳台”)不是"外島"?


----------



## Zooplankton

90年代，下海经商那个时代，就已经有内地和沿海这两个说法。所以深圳不属于内地，是显而易见的。当然了，同时期，在香港如果内地是包含深圳，那也不奇怪，毕竟语言是有本地属性的。比如说，广东人说的北方人，是包含两湖江西浙江这些省份的，海南人，则把所有非海南的省份都叫做大陆人。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Zooplankton said:


> 下海经商那个时代，就已经有内地和沿海这两个说法。所以深圳不属于内地，是显而易见的。


合理, 深圳位於沿海地區.


Zooplankton said:


> 广东人说的北方人，是包含两湖江西浙江这些省份的。


合理, 两湖江西浙江在廣東北方.


Zooplankton said:


> 海南人，则把所有非海南的省份都叫做大陆人。


合理, 海南是外島, 不在大陸 (mainland).


Zooplankton said:


> 语言是有本地属性的。


若以香港為"本地", 香港以外的地方(譬如大陸)應是"外地"(他鄉).  稱大陸為“内地”顯然是從大陸人或整個中國的角度來看. 也就是說, 香港官方不是以香港"本地"的立場說話.


Zooplankton said:


> 在香港如果内地是包含深圳，那也不奇怪。


怎麼不奇怪?  深圳面海, 非内陸.  唯一合理的詮釋是 “内地” (中國本土) vs. 屬地.


----------



## Zooplankton

To Skatinginbc,

其实本质上香港是想把大陆叫做中国的，然而虽然反应内心，但是是严重政治不正确的，且会导致不可预测的后果。之所以不叫大陆，我猜是因为这是台湾的叫法，有一点点政治不正确。那么把大陆叫做内地，可以同时满足政治正确的需求，又满足了“我们和他们(深圳)不一样”的心理需求，所以是个合理的选择。

其实现在大陆人民通常管大陆叫国内的，这是个很奇怪的说法，但很通用。说他奇怪，是因为，难道港澳台是国外？然而这确实是一个通用说法，甚至官方也是这么用的，去机场看看就知道了，机场就分“国内航班”和“国际港澳台航班”。

当然了，我不是香港人，只是以前经常去香港，能感受到那种“我们不一样”的微妙感觉。


----------



## SuperXW

对于楼上说法，我稍微纠正下的细节。
“我们和他们不一样”不只是心理需求，在政治上“一国两制”的确是不一样，法律、金融等都不互通的，经常不得不区分。
比如麦当劳优惠券的适用范围，假如不写“中国大陆/内地”，那只能写“中国（港澳台地区除外）”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我喜歡大陸，不喜歡內地.  "大陸"聽起來很"great".  有"中國大陸"，就有"中國外島", 甚至"中國台灣".


----------



## Zooplankton

Skatinginbc said:


> 我喜歡大陸，不喜歡內地.  "大陸"聽起來很"great".  有"中國大陸"，就有"中國外島", 甚至"中國台灣".



其实现在叫大陆我认为比内地合适，唯一的问题是，海南人觉得自己不算在内。我猜测香港官方如果不用这个词的话，可能是来自于台湾老用这个词，这样香港用了，感觉好像自比台湾似的。


----------



## SuperXW

现在结果就是，在国家政府的文件上，为了不产生歧义，干脆在“内地”后面加个括号，里面再写“大陆”……
人力资源社会保障部关于香港澳门台湾居民在内地（大陆）就业有关事项的通知_部门政务_中国政府网
_为进一步做好港澳台人员在内地(大陆)就业有关工作,现就有关事项通知如下: 一、在内地(大陆)求职、就业的港澳台人员,可使用港澳台居民居住证、港澳居民来往内地通行证、..._
好累啊


----------



## Skatinginbc

在加拿大的BC省 (i.e., the province of British Columbia), 也常提到"外島"，"大陸", 和"內地". 這裡說 "我從大陸來的" (I'm from the mainland, 例如，溫哥華居民) 和 "我從內地來的" (I'm from the interior, 例如，基洛納居民) 是不同概念.  把"大陸"和"內地"畫上等號, 似乎違反語言直覺.


SuperXW said:


> 人力资源社会保障部关于香港澳门台湾居民在内地（大陆）就业有关事项的通知_部门政务_中国政府网


讀後，更加深了我的懷疑: 內地一詞非香港政府所創, 而是中國政府有意推廣的, 香港政府不過是接受上級指令罷了.


----------



## SuperXW

吃饱了撑的吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

你是想說什麼? 你的問題不是"那么Mainland China还怎么叫"嗎? 不是真心想聽各詞在人心中的涵義, 以便挑選 politically correct, 最能讓人接受的詞嗎?  難道你是先有成見, 明知故問? 我坦白告訴你"內地"一詞在我心中的感覺, 在你眼裡是吃飽了撑的嗎? 我一直無法理解何以從香港本地的立場, 會稱大陸"內地".  語詞來源(香港立場還是中國立場)會影響我對該詞的詮釋. 或者說, 該詞透漏天朝氣味, 讓人不得不懷疑.  這是我真實的感覺.  你不想聽真話嗎?


----------



## SuperXW

我没有说你，我是奇怪，如果是中国政府有意推广，政府是吃饱了撑的吗？这个词在大陆也解释不通，而且它只推香港不推台湾？看不出这样做的意义，只会增加麻烦。
还有，如果是香港的用法跟中央出现了偏差，中央大概不会主动“换个词”，而会要求香港和中央统一用法。
综上所述，怎么会是中国政府有意推的呢？


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 政府是吃饱了撑的吗？


不是. 如你所述: “大陆...形成了歧视涵义" (#1).  "玩大陸妹", 大陸女子讓人玩的; "大陸貨", 是次等貨, 不能保障安全衛生.  的確, 大陸曾被歧視, 中國政府想換詞, 可以理解. 然而, 歧視對象如果繼續受歧視, 光換詞沒用.  歧視對象如不再受歧視, 換了也是多此一舉.  隨著時代變遷, 原受歧視的大陸, 不再怎麼被歧視了.  幾年前，我回台灣，聽到了這句話: "他在大陸工作，賺的是美金" (意思是人民幣像美金一樣值錢). 那時，我感到“大陸”一詞是被視為值得羨慕的.


----------



## SuperXW

又绕回去了……换词没用的道理你之前说过了，你明白，我明白，中央也明白啊！
大陆人只有到了香港进入底层才可能感到歧视，才可能自卑地想要换掉这个词。中央可没那感觉，即使知道香港有歧视用法，也不会那么小气，你看看上面的回答，谁会想换词！换了之后更麻烦啊，还要改变自己的用法习惯，开玩笑！还要写个括号，那不是此地无银三百两吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 中央可没那感觉


「反攻大陸」, 「解救水深火熱的大陸同胞」, 老一輩的口號, 中央可聽煩了吧!  現在改叫"內地", 看你還想不想到「反攻」, 想不想到「水深火熱」!!


----------



## fyl

内地显然是香港的习惯用法。大陆的正式官方文件感觉不太会用这个词，但也不会深究"大陆"和"内地"的区别，所以一些受香港用语影响大的地区或作者也是会用的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

《涉及港澳臺用語規範34條》第一，正確使用涉港宣傳用語 (My interpretation: 得使用中國政府刻意推廣的用語)...相對香港，不能把內地稱為“國內”或“大陸”...不得自稱中國為“大陸”，不使用“大陸的改革開放”“大陸十大金曲排行榜”之類的提法，而應該使用“我國（或中國）的改革開放”“我國（或中國）十大金曲排行榜”等提法 (My interpretation: 中國政府恨透"大陸”這個詞)...在宣傳報導中要盡量避免用“大陸”，如確實無法迴避，可酌情使用“祖國大陸”提法 (My interpretation: 即使對臺宣傳, 也忌諱"大陸"這個詞)...

《維基百科.中國內地》「內地」一詞在1997年和1999年香港、澳門回歸前幾乎無人使用...回歸以後，香港政府及澳門政府開始大量在官方文件及傳媒中以「內地」一詞代替之前使用的「大陸」或者「中國大陸」。《維基百科.內地》主權移交前，一直鮮有市民使用，在香港與澳門，經過1990年代的主權移交後，「中國內地」或「內地」一詞被政府及媒體廣泛用來指稱中國大陸，例如《內地與港澳關於建立更緊密經貿關係的安排》；有的市民基於使用已久，仍稱呼「大陸」或「中國大陸」(My interpretation: "內地"一詞是上層積極推銷給百姓, 幾乎是一夜之間蹦出來的).

加拿大英語中的"Mainlander":
住在省會維多利亞的是 "Islanders", 住在溫哥華的是 "Mainlanders", 反正都是加拿大人, 沒從屬關係, 沒主權糾紛, 這就是我在加拿大身為 "Mainlander" 的感受.

「大陸」一詞本身沒什麼不好, 不好的是政治包袱.


----------



## fyl

港澳在地理上与大陆是连在一起的，中国大陆理论上包括港澳，可能这才是对港澳要称内地的原因。
但实际上在大陆用语中(严格的官方媒体除外)，大陆和内地都很常见，大陆更常见一点，两个词都没什么敏感的，只要别叫"中国"就行。



Skatinginbc said:


> 不得自稱中國為“大陸”，不使用“大陸的改革開放”“大陸十大金曲排行榜”之類的提法


这前面还有一句，“在不涉及台湾的宣传报道中“。难道要中华人民共和国政府对外国自称“大陆政府”吗？显然不合适。



Skatinginbc said:


> 在宣傳報導中要盡量避免用“大陸”，如確實無法迴避，可酌情使用“祖國大陸”提法


虽然我也没看懂为什么要尽量避免使用“大陆”，但如果恨透了“大陆”这个词，却可以使用“祖国大陆”这个说法，你这说不通吧。实际上“大陆”用于对台称呼是非常非常常见的，网络上到处都是。


----------



## darren8221

fyl said:


> 虽然我也没看懂为什么要尽量避免使用“大陆”，但如果恨透了“大陆”这个词，却可以使用“祖国大陆”这个说法，你这说不通吧。



因為在台灣的新聞中對中國通用的詞彙就是「（中國）大陸」（但是不用「祖國大陸」）。

就台灣的角度，大多數新聞寫到中國（非港澳），使用「大陸」這個詞。「祖國」有非常強烈的統戰意味，大多數人不能接受。「中國大陸」還是有些微的統戰意味，年輕一輩的台灣人大概一半以上不能接受。 常見的笑話是新聞說颱風往「大陸」去了，網友們回應「南極大陸也有颱風？」唯一的例外是談到大氣現象，如「大陸冷氣團」這類指稱整個亞洲大陸的，大家可以接受。

台灣年輕人之間對中國的稱呼就是「中國」，香港就是「香港」，澳門也就是「澳門」。年輕人絕大多數出生在台灣，父母也在台灣，只有祖父母一輩可能是國共內戰時來台的，對所謂的「大陸」沒有感情上的連結，對中國說同一種語言的人也沒有特別好感，加上許多國際事務的紛擾，對於所有「大陸」「祖國」等等的詞彙有相當反感。

至於「內地」，如果是台灣的藝人在中國這樣說，一般認為人在屋簷下，不得不低頭，也有人說商人無祖國的。年輕人之間也有「內地人」是南投人的笑話。（南投在台灣正中間，不靠海。）

btw, 那份規範 34 條什麼的，看了就想吐。


----------



## fyl

彼此彼此，大陆年轻人普遍对台湾的各式用语也没有好感。


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 要盡量避免用“大陸”，如確實無法迴避，可酌情使用“祖國大陸”提法


大陸十大金曲排行榜:「祖國大陸十大金曲排行榜」
台胞探望在大陸工作的孫子: 「去祖國大陸看孫子」
大陸冷氣團:「祖國大陸冷氣團」
就算無可迴避, 也得想法子搞統戰 ==> 戰, 而非和平, 是其表露的心態.


----------



## hx1997

Skatinginbc said:


> 大陸十大金曲排行榜:「祖國大陸十大金曲排行榜」
> 台胞探望在大陸工作的孫子: 「去祖國大陸看孫子」
> 大陸冷氣團:「祖國大陸冷氣團」





fyl said:


> 但实际上在大陆用语中(严格的官方媒体除外)，大陆和内地都很常见，大陆更常见一点，两个词都没什么敏感的，只要别叫"中国"就行。





Skatinginbc said:


> 就算無可迴避, 也得想法子搞統戰 ==> 戰, 而非和平, 是其表露的心態.



理论上说，大陆台湾双方未签署任何停战协定，仍处于战争状态。


----------



## fyl

这个用语规范是针对大陆媒体，表达的是大陆立场，我觉得没有任何问题。台湾陆委会照样也有用语习惯，表达它的立场，是否形成文字我不得而知。同样的，绿营也有他们的用语习惯，表达的是他们的立场。

统战，在我看来不是阴谋而是阳谋，而且这对两岸都是有好处的，因为它至少还是争取和平的手段。当统战都统不了的时候，才是真正值得担心的。


----------



## Zooplankton

darren8221 said:


> 因為在台灣的新聞中對中國通用的詞彙就是「（中國）大陸」（但是不用「祖國大陸」）。
> 
> 就台灣的角度，大多數新聞寫到中國（非港澳），使用「大陸」這個詞。「祖國」有非常強烈的統戰意味，大多數人不能接受。「中國大陸」還是有些微的統戰意味，年輕一輩的台灣人大概一半以上不能接受。 常見的笑話是新聞說颱風往「大陸」去了，網友們回應「南極大陸也有颱風？」唯一的例外是談到大氣現象，如「大陸冷氣團」這類指稱整個亞洲大陸的，大家可以接受。
> 
> 台灣年輕人之間對中國的稱呼就是「中國」，香港就是「香港」，澳門也就是「澳門」。年輕人絕大多數出生在台灣，父母也在台灣，只有祖父母一輩可能是國共內戰時來台的，對所謂的「大陸」沒有感情上的連結，對中國說同一種語言的人也沒有特別好感，加上許多國際事務的紛擾，對於所有「大陸」「祖國」等等的詞彙有相當反感。
> 
> 至於「內地」，如果是台灣的藝人在中國這樣說，一般認為人在屋簷下，不得不低頭，也有人說商人無祖國的。年輕人之間也有「內地人」是南投人的笑話。（南投在台灣正中間，不靠海。）
> 
> btw, 那份規範 34 條什麼的，看了就想吐。



以我的理解，这正是香港要避免“大陆”这个词的原因，否则难免给人以自比台湾的感觉。要不然，万一在汇报的时候老说大陆怎么怎么样，习老大心里要想，老一天大陆大陆的，你是想造反吗，你以为你是台湾啊。

说到不让香港把大陆叫做国内，我觉得是掩耳盗铃，有这命令，先把国内机场的“国内”先改了啊。


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> 用语规范


top-down


fyl said:


> 用语习惯


bottom-up (名無固宜, 約之以命, 約定俗成謂之宜) ==> 民主


fyl said:


> 台湾陆委会照样也有用语习惯，表达它的立场


陸委會表達立場的例子: 《自由時報》2007-12-17〔記者羅添斌、林南谷／台北報導〕演藝人員近年來頻以「內地」一詞稱呼中國，引發陸委會強烈*關切*，認為「內地」用語形同將台灣喻為中國的殖民地，極度貶低台灣主權地位，*希望*演藝人員要有正確的國家觀念及台灣主體意識，以免誤導社會大眾，混淆國家認同。==> 上層頂多表達關切、希望.  給媒體下令的用語規範違反言論自由, 台灣民眾會如 Darren 所說: "看了就想吐."


Zooplankton said:


> 说到不让香港把大陆叫做国内，我觉得是掩耳盗铃，有这命令，先把国内机场的“国内”先改了啊。


境内境外如何？ 境內 vs. 境外: “中國境内”指中国海关关境以内的区域，除去香港和澳门两个非直接管轄的特别行政区.


----------



## hx1997

Skatinginbc said:


> 陸委會表達立場的例子: 《自由時報》2007-12-1



你这是陆委会对演艺人员说的，是公开在报纸上的，和你不知从哪里找来的那个“34条”不一样，那是面对新闻业或者宣传口内部的。从业人员当然要有一定规范。



Skatinginbc said:


> *希望*演藝人員要有正確的國家觀念及台灣主體意識，以免誤導社會大眾，混淆國家認同。



=> 演艺人员使用“内地”一词在陆委会看来，是没有正确的国家观念，误导社会大众，混淆国家认同的行为。
原来只要加上“希望”就可以随意指控别人、给别人施压，又不侵犯言论自由，而不加就是弥天大罪啊，学习了。


----------



## Zooplankton

Skatinginbc said:


> top-down
> 
> 境内境外如何？ 境內 vs. 境外: “中國境内”指中国海关关境以内的区域，除去香港和澳门两个非直接管轄的特别行政区.



大多数人还是会认为境内，指的是国境以内。这个词本身也是争议已久的，因为一直以来就是把去香港叫做出境的。你的说法倒是官方的标准表述，如果后半句不算的话，因为香港澳门都在中国海关之外的，这是官方承认的，从香港来往深圳，也是在过海关。所以，所谓境内到底是个啥意思，再官方的说法，再巧妙的辩解，对于老百姓来说，这还是忽悠人，跟卖拐差不多。


----------



## Skatinginbc

hx1997 said:


> 你这是陆委会对演艺人员说的...“34条”不一样，那是面对新闻业或者宣传口内部的。


抱歉, 找不到完全對應的例子, 那是最接近的了，有人用它作為台灣管控媒體用語的例證。


hx1997 said:


> 面对新闻业...从业人员当然要有一定规范。


你們習以為常的現象 (e.g., 广电总局严批穿越剧, 禁止四大名著翻拍), 在我們眼裡可能成為對人權自由的壓迫. 譬如, 邱垂正說(工商時報 2017/07/20): 「中國大陸規範媒體的禁用語，凸顯北京當局對於新聞自由的壓制與管控。」


hx1997 said:


> 原来只要加上“希望”就可以随意指控别人、给别人施压，又不侵犯言论自由，而不加就是弥天大罪啊，学习了。


那是最接近的例子了. “希望” 和 "不可""不能" 畢竟不一樣.


----------



## Zooplankton

hx1997 said:


> => 演艺人员使用“内地”一词在陆委会看来，是没有正确的国家观念，误导社会大众，混淆国家认同的行为。
> 原来只要加上“希望”就可以随意指控别人、给别人施压，又不侵犯言论自由，而不加就是弥天大罪啊，学习了。



刨去因政治正确的原因而导致内容给人（包括我）带来的不适，“希望”和部门规范带来的强迫，还真得是不一样，因为这确实不是强制的，白狼还组织了一个统一党呢，他们会按这个希望来吗？想都不用想，他们会觉得这是bull shit。


To hx1997, Skatinginbc,
还是停止讨论这个话题吧，这里是学习语言的论坛，让政治话题走开。如果不让政治话题走开，我会精神分裂的，因为我同时支持武统和独立，这取决于我代入哪一方的身份。


----------



## hx1997

Zooplankton said:


> 还是停止讨论这个话题吧，这里是学习语言的论坛，让政治话题走开。



嗯，不讨论了。这样下去这贴很快会被锁定。

最后一点 disclaimer: 我并没有对言论管控习以为常，就认为一定是对的。


----------



## SYH

我們看看「大陸」和「內地」一般的意涵

大陸
1. 面積廣大的陸地，如：非洲大陸 (the African continent)
2. 除沿海島嶼外的廣大陸地，如：希臘大陸 (mainland Greece)

內地
離邊境或海岸較遠的地方，相當於腹地(hinterland)

所以中國非沿海地區叫做內地很正確呀！

香港方面，港英當局一直都直呼中國本土為「中國」，回歸後的特區政府和傳媒則跟隨中方習慣(不是因為避免歧視)，改叫「中國內地」，尤其是正式文件；在民間，很多人用大陸或國內這兩種叫法。
我認為「中國大陸」一詞在香港的大多數情況下都沒有歧視涵義或貶義，無論是港府高官還是一般香港老百姓都不避忌這個詞。

至於為何有少數人不喜歡叫「大陸」呢，也許是香港出現了「大陸哩」之類的蔑稱吧


----------



## Julienjing1

内地这个词说的多了，然后就忘记了它的更深层含义，你不说，我从来就没想过这个问题，一提‘内地’，对我来说就是它字面的地理意思，没考虑过别的


----------

